# Gotta check out these pics



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

My wife and I attend an event almost every year in the Hill Country called "Flipside". It is an event that sponsors "Radical Self Expression" and is an "Extreme" art type of festival. Every form of art is touched on here from music, dance, theater, graphic design, actors, clowns and circus freaks, anything you can think of and some things that you never would think of... It is a really fun time and although it takes a really open mind to attend, anyone can enjoy the pics...I will post some here, hope you like them!


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

And a few more.... Tell me what you think!


----------



## Swampmamma (Feb 14, 2007)

That's Awesome....what Is The Name Of The Festival I Might Have To Go To That One Next Yr


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

wow, i bet you were warm the whole night!

i don't often get to see firey displays so thank you for posting the photos. it is art. no two ways about it. i think my favourite is the silhouette type images... the black imagery against the flames. i don't know why, but that kind of image always fascinates me. 

thank you for sharing these. it must have been a fascinating experience.

rosesm


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

CrappieGirl said:


> That's Awesome....what Is The Name Of The Festival I Might Have To Go To That One Next Yr


www.burningflipside.com (The one photographed here)

www.burningman.com (this is the one that all others are formed around. Last year there were 45k people who showed up in Nevada for the event. Take some time and read about it and all that happens to make it happen...Its pretty impressive to me!)


----------



## KJON (May 1, 2006)

bzrk180 said:


> And a few more.... *Tell me what you think![/*QUOTE]
> 
> OK,,,,,I think it's a freak show, what happened to the burn ban, keep Austin weird and keep "em" in Austin. You asked what I thought


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

KJON said:


> bzrk180 said:
> 
> 
> > And a few more.... *Tell me what you think![/*QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## KJON (May 1, 2006)

bzrk180 said:


> I have met School Superintendants all the way to grocey store baggers here, Professors to production managers....Tattoists and people who make their living doing art. I have met people from Holland and many places from all over the states. I am glad they dont just come from Austin....
> 
> I have always wondered what grocery store baggers did for fun,,,,,now I know,,,wow guess I am a little freaky!!!!:spineyes:


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

KJON said:


> bzrk180 said:
> 
> 
> > wow guess I am a little freaky!!!!:spineyes:
> ...


----------



## douglasgilbert (Feb 22, 2008)

Details say' "out by 6pm". Memorial day was dark at 6pm?


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

douglasgilbert said:


> Details say' "out by 6pm". Memorial day was dark at 6pm?


The event starts on Thursday, goes until Sunday night (pics taken Sunday night) then Monday is for pack up and clean up. Have to be off the ranch by 6:00pm on Monday eve.


----------



## fishingnotcatching (May 30, 2007)

Outstanding pics. You did a great job of capturing the action with available light, I'd have been tempted to blast the **** out of the performers with a few strobes. (i'm sure they'd enjoy that) 

On a different note, I used to work with a guy who was a landscaper and other things who was a fireblower. Looked a lot like the first guy in the picks, but doubtful it's the same dude. Very cool stuff.


----------



## Hook 'Em (Jan 3, 2005)

I'm not sure if I need to say COOL! or SMOKIN' HOT! Either those are kick pix. The silhouette of the lady with the inferno behind her was my fave.


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

Gald you like them! I really had a great time taking them!


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

also, found out if you go to you tube and type in burning flipside you can see some videos of the event too...If you are interested


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

That's hot


----------

